# Little Guy Can Help Now



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Youngest grandson has started the "I want to help" stage but can't reach anything taller than a chipmonk so I combined a couple ideas from others and came up with this. Posts and rails are 5/4 x 4. Rest of the frame is 1x2 and 1x3s. Platforms are just lumberyard pine. The height can be adjusted in 4" increments. I used select grade to help prevent any weakness knots may have. Couple rattle cans of Krylon and some felt pads on the bottom. Don't think I had to use the 5/4. 1" is what all the plans called for. Daughter saw it today and now I have to make another one for our place. That's ok - I can improve and change a couple things. And I didn't use the CNC on anything!!


----------



## Pro4824 (Oct 17, 2015)

Nice John! I've got 7 of those little people running around here at times. They love playing in Granny's bubbles. 🙂 I have to hold them up to the sink to get a handful. Great project!


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Very nice, John! But the CNC needs to get some involvement - carve their names on the rails or something.

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Not if it gets passed on.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

way cool...


----------



## ranman (Oct 27, 2017)

Cookies aren't going to last long. 😄


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

They will quickly use it to get into mischief. But what a neat project.


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Best little helper


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Only thing missing is the wheels......but way cool.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

What a great idea, John!


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

I believe I saw this same thing on Pinterest.
Nice job John.

David


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Bushwhacker said:


> I believe I saw this same thing on Pinterest.
> Nice job John.
> 
> David


You did! I just borrowed a couple ideas.


----------



## MoHawk (Dec 8, 2013)

Nice work John and I bet the little one really enjoys helping you!

My wife gets upset every time she sees grandparents with small grandkids. Neither of our children had grandkids for us to spoil.


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Love them
Spoil them
Send em home


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

honesttjohn said:


> Love them
> Spoil them
> Send em home


but wind then up before sending them home...


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

That looks really cool. Just wait until he figures out the sprayer on the faucet!


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Well done. Wait until he learns to use it as a ladder.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JFPNCM said:


> Well done. Wait until he learns to use it as a ladder.


or to get up on the counter..
or into the upper cabs...


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Stick486 said:


> or to get up on the counter..
> or into the upper cabs...


Isn’t that what little boys are supposed to do😁


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JFPNCM said:


> Isn’t that what little boys are supposed to do😁


and so much more..........


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

JFPNCM said:


> Isn’t that what little boys are supposed to do&#55357;&#56833;


when he gets up to speed that thing will need out riggers...


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

DesertRatTom said:


> They will quickly use it to get into mischief. But what a neat project.


We have 3-year-old and 5-year-old great-granddaughters living with us and they are always getting their wooden stool from the bathroom sink to get to things they shouldn't in the kitchen or elsewhere. I can only imagine what kinds of things they would get into with one of those. 

I can just see them get it put in place, both climb in and the older one lifting her little sister so they can get to even higher items. Of course, this protects the older one from getting into trouble because she can say "I didn't get it, Mia did".


----------



## honesttjohn (Feb 17, 2015)

Stick486 said:


> when he gets up to speed that thing will need out riggers...


Ain't my problem. It's in the kids' house now. May make a couple more and put in the store and take to a festival this summer - if they even hold them.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

When my granddaughter was much younger she used to sit on the counter and help me make pancakes...wish I had thought of something like this...wudda saved me some lifting...

It's great they want to get involved so young...GOOD FOR YOU FOR ENCOURAGING THEM...!


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

great job, and what a cutie


----------



## bfblack (May 2, 2012)

Neat. Too bad they don't stay that size longer.


----------

